# Festplatte für Userzugriff erlauben

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

mit USB-Festplatten funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Der Nutzer kann Festplattenpartitionen mounten (über KDE). Doch wenn ich eine eSATA-Festplatte anschließe, wird die nur angezeigt. Wo muss ich "rumschrauben"?  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ist der User in der "disk"-Gruppe? (Ich glaub zumindest das die disk hieß..., kann grad nich nachschaun)

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich werde mich hüten, denn dann kann der ja auch die System-Disks verändern. Es sollte eigentlich irgend wie eine UDEV-Regel (bspw.) für nur diese eine Platte sein.

Beispielsweise:

```
/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Corsair_CSSD-F60GB2_10346503590009990208-part1 /mnt/extern auto noauto,users 0 0
```

----------

## manuels

Jo, udev ist der richtige Ansatz.

Musst mal schauen, dass du eine Udev-Regel gebastelt kriegst.

Solche Beispiele:

```
KERNEL=="fd[0-9]*", OWNER="john"
```

findest du z.B. hier: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership

----------

